
Tipping Points, For-Profit Scientific Publishing, and Closed Science - raattgift
http://www.deepseanews.com/2018/11/tipping-points-for-profit-scientific-publishing-and-closed-science/
======
Vinnl
> Do not serve as editor, reviewer, or author of a paper in a for-profit
> journal.

Unfortunately, non-profits are not the end-all-be-all either - or at least,
not all of them. Many scholarly societies are non-profit but, given that they
are unable to fund their activities otherwise, they fund them through
subscription revenue.

Now, I'm not saying that these scholarly societies are doing bad work.
However, I do think it is wrong that these activities should be funded by
people needing to access academic literature, rather than by the people who
benefit from them.

Other than that, I consider this point the most important one:

> Change evaluation policies for faculty that reward open science models and
> decrease value on publishing in and with for-profit journals and publishing
> houses.

That's the engine that keeps the machine going. Unfortunately, it's not clear
yet what alternative evaluation policies would be good substitutes.

(Disclaimer: I'm working on an experiment implementing one such alternative.)

 _Edit:_

> Unfortunately, I am not aware of a list of not for profit or non-profit
> journals.

It's a small list, but the Free Journal Network has a list [1] of journals
complying with the Fair OA principles [2], which includes being not-for-
profit.

[1] [https://freejournals.org/current-member-
journals/](https://freejournals.org/current-member-journals/)

[2] [https://www.fairopenaccess.org/](https://www.fairopenaccess.org/)

